# Goodbye to Coeus



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your puppy Coeus so suddenly! RIP sweet boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your little puppy. Such a tragic accident.
Rest in peace little Coeus.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss. RIP Baby boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Coeus, such a tragic and sad accident.

Godspeed little Coeus.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. How tragic. Godspeed Coeus.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP little guy


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your little guy. Prayers to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coeus*

HOW TRAGIC-I am so sorry.
RIP sweet Coeus!


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's sympathy. I miss him


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coeus*

I am SO VERY SORRY to hear about Coeus.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry about poor Coeus!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Coeus


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...


----------

